# Dry Start with Xmas Moss



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a glass bowl, a rock, plastic wrap and some xmas moss. I want to try the dry start method.

Here's the plan:


Chop xmas moss up.
Apply moss to top of rock.
Mist the moss.
Fill bowl with 1/2 inch of water.
Place moss rock in bowl.
Cover bowl with plastic wrap.
Leave bowl by a sunny window.
Mist 1x a day.
Take daily pictures.

Review my plan and let me know what you think. I'll be doing this tonight ready for the sun tomorrow.

If this goes well I'll try DSM with other plants.

Unnecessary picture of the bowl:


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know maybe it's just me, but using dsm for moss makes no sense.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

xmas_one said:


> I don't know maybe it's just me, but using dsm for moss makes no sense.


Well after you chop it up you have to give it time to attach itself to the rock...

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

xmas_one said:


> I don't know maybe it's just me, but using dsm for moss makes no sense.


I was under the impression it grows better and attaches better after using DSM.

I had a little left over moss after I put the rest in my tank. I figured it'd be worth a shot. This is purely for fun as an experiment.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Try superglue, or fishing line, or a hairnet.


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

I think you're missing my point.

I've already tied moss to a few rocks/mesh in my tank.

I had a bit leftover and wanted to try this.

I'm not looking for advice on how to attach it. I'm just wanting to try this different method because from what I've read it seems moss might grow faster and attach better this way. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2012)

In my opinion, I think this is a great idea. It will definitely grow faster and should attach really quickly. This would be a good way to grow your moss out fast and have the ability to separate it by having it attach on multiple rocks. Give it a shot, I would like to see how it goes.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Dsm is great for moss, usually takes hold of wood within a week, longer for slate. I have never marred a surface before applying the moss, but if you wish, it will add surface area for the moss to grab. 

Also, superglue. Cyanoacrylate i think.


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

Would you guys recommend cutting a few slits in the plastic wrap or is it better to have the bowl entirely sealed?

Is there anything I could do to improve this?

Anything I should add to the water to help the moss?



Vigilante said:


> In my opinion, I think this is a great idea. It will definitely grow faster and should attach really quickly. This would be a good way to grow your moss out fast and have the ability to separate it by having it attach on multiple rocks. Give it a shot, I would like to see how it goes.


Thanks for the support!
I'll try to keep this thread updated with progress.



steven p said:


> Dsm is great for moss, usually takes hold of wood within a week, longer for slate. I have never marred a surface before applying the moss, but if you wish, it will add surface area for the moss to grab.
> 
> Also, superglue. Cyanoacrylate i think.


The rock(s) I'm using should have a rough enough surface for the moss to attach too.

I plan on growing it for a month, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2012)

Personally, I would not cut slits. I would just open it once daily to exchange the air. If you cut holes, you would lose almost all the humidity that would be produced.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Do you have any pics of your setup?


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are some pics.


























Nothing exciting so far. I chopped up the moss with a pair of scissors. I probably should have dried it out a little before doing so. It clumped together a bit too much.

I haphazardly applied the moss to the rocks.
I'm going to mist twice a day because it was a little dry this morning. I might need to find a better lit window as well. 

It doesn't appear to be all that humid in the container. Any idea how I can increase the humidity? 

I might try placing it outside in the shade for a few hours. It's pretty hot and humid here in Florida.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Pour some water in the dish to bump up the humidity.


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

xmas_one said:


> Pour some water in the dish to bump up the humidity.


There's about half an inch of water in there.

The blue sponge is saturated with water and is there to keep the rocks above the water.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Xmas moss doesn't attach to anything though the way fissidens or mini pellia or several other mosses do.. It will just float away when underwater


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

Chlorophile said:


> Xmas moss doesn't attach to anything though the way fissidens or mini pellia or several other mosses do.. It will just float away when underwater


Are you sure? This is the first I'm hearing of this. Will it at least grow emerged the way I have it?

Even if it won't attach the way I hoped, it'll still grow faster this way, right?


If it's true I'll leave it like this for now anyway.
I can still see if it'll grow this way.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Chlorophile said:


> Xmas moss doesn't attach to anything though the way fissidens or mini pellia or several other mosses do.. It will just float away when underwater


my xmas moss attached just fine to slate, petrified wood and driftwood. hell, now its even attaching itself to an acrylic divider, and its perfectly smooth.
though it did so underwater, so i cant comment on how it will attach emersed. though im going to try the moss graffiti method myself in a week or two.

Aben: you may want to push the moss down flat. when i kept a terrarium with a moss carpet, i notice that all the moss (in submersed form) that wasnt flat against the substrate dried out and died. it was replaced by emergent tissue from the parts that were pressed flat, but still, it was an unnecessary setback.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Colorful (May 14, 2012)

Any updates on the progress? 8D


----------



## SBPyro (Dec 15, 2009)

just my two cents.
Maybe spray down the rocks once a day


----------



## Perryboat (Jul 11, 2012)

So, its been a month, are there any updates? I'd like to try this and make a moss tree. I plan to add it in a tank currently on HC dsm.


----------



## Cazzbo (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm currently trying a similar method to grow Fissidens fontanus onto bogwood. I've chopped it up and mixed it with natural Greek yogurt to paste onto the wood, which someone recommended. 
I think I may have used too much yogurt and the humidity of the container has been compromised by the airtight seal not always working. As a result, there is mould growing on the yogurt.
I will see how it goes. I will probably have to scrap this experiment but next time, I will use only a tiny amount of yogurt, just enough for the Fissidens to adhere and I will be guaranteeing an airtight seal on my container. Another thing I may do is add hot water each morning, thus keeping humidity up.


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

Cazzbo said:


> I'm currently trying a similar method to grow Fissidens fontanus onto bogwood. I've chopped it up and mixed it with natural Greek yogurt to paste onto the wood, which someone recommended.
> I think I may have used too much yogurt and the humidity of the container has been compromised by the airtight seal not always working. As a result, there is mould growing on the yogurt.
> I will see how it goes. I will probably have to scrap this experiment but next time, I will use only a tiny amount of yogurt, just enough for the Fissidens to adhere and I will be guaranteeing an airtight seal on my container. Another thing I may do is add hot water each morning, thus keeping humidity up.


I recently did a DSM with both mini fissidens and fissidens (in two seperate batches) using the yogurt method. Per Tom Barr's recommendations, I crushed up a few granules of old Aquasoil and mixed it in too. I too, found that you only need a little bit of yogurt in the mix, and it should be more of a liquid than a paste/cream. Mold aside, the batch with a lot of yogurt took much longer to recover.


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

.
_Originally Posted by *Chlorophile* ___
_Xmas moss doesn't attach to anything though the way fissidens or mini pellia or several other mosses do.. It will just float away when underwater._

_*@[email protected]* wrote. my xmas moss attached just fine to slate, petrified wood and driftwood. hell, now its even attaching itself to an acrylic divider, and its perfectly smooth._

_I had the same experience as Chlorophile. Xmas moss was tied tightly to some driftwood for 8 months. I cut the string, and it immediately floated away. Perhaps your moss is Anchor moss, @[email protected]? It looks very similar!_


----------

